# Have A Look At This Little Runaround...



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Bit of an animal.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice, but sadly out of my price range


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Very nice, but sadly out of my price range


Mine too I'm afraid.  We can but dream.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Probably get slated for saying this but..... God damn, that's one fugly car!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow! - Hope the Top Gear team have seen this! - Cue a nice race between it & a Red Arrow perhaps :lol:

Paul


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Its not even on par with the Veyron though is it?

I know which one id rather take if it was going to be a long drive


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic!

More power than a F1 car....Looks great too


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Given the choice, I think I'd have the Veyron. It's a technological marvel.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

So much for power it got spanked on top gear in a 1/4 drag race by an Atom and the Lambo. You can see it on BBC I player.

B.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Given the choice, I think I'd have the Veyron. It's a technological marvel.


If I was 35 again and a zillionaire, with no kids, and lived in a parallel universe where environmental considerations weren't er... considerations and roads were long and ever so slightly twisty and there were no traffic jams and radio stations played nothing but Chris Rea records, then that is the car I would have.

:sleep1: Put me on the waiting list!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

squareleg said:


> radio stations played nothing but Chris Rea records

















:lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm happy with either


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

"If I was 35 again and a zillionaire, with no kids, and lived in a parallel universe where environmental considerations weren't er... considerations and roads were long and ever so slightly twisty and there were no traffic jams and radio stations played nothing but Chris Rea records, then that is the car I would have."

AND, none of those speed cameras................ ooh:

I passed one near Hollingworth lake but I couldn't see who was in it.

There was quite a spread in the Manchester Evening News recently when one got zapped for parking,

apparently the gathering crowd cheered and applauded the issuing of the ticket...........sad b#stards.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Which one has the lower emissions figure? Have to think about saving the planet, donchyaknow! :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

it was actually on the last episode of top gear when they had the race with ze germans and it got demolished - amazing topend but rubbish acceleration .

jason.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

AND, will it tow a caravan.............


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> Probably get slated for saying this but..... God damn, that's one fugly car!


Totally agree. The back lights just look like they have been ripped straight out of a standard 911 and glued on the back. They don't even fit. So ugly from the back. Not so bad from the front but would take the veyron any day over it.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> Given the choice, I think I'd have the Veyron. It's a technological marvel.


Introducing it's topless sibling....... :drool: :wub: :tongue2:










Limited run of 80 apparently.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Had her.


----------

